# Dead powerlines



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you know some dead powerlines?

I know at least two!

These are the facility "0704" of EnBW and the facility "9461", also of the EnBW

The facility 0704

The Facility 0704 is a 110kV-three phase AC powerline built in 1952 with 2 electric circuits southly from Gomaringen. The Facility 0704 begins at a branch pylon near the Schleifenmühle at Gomaringen and runs across a distance of 5.3 kilometers to a final anchor pylon in the proximity of the transformer station Nehren. The Facility 0704 originally served as reserve exchange line between the former power supply compnies EVS AG (now after fusion with that Badenwerk AG, EnBW AG) and the Neckarwerke AG (now also a part of the EnBW AG). Since beginning of the 80's the Facility 0704 is shut down and can be taken only after some changes at the final masts (and an anchor pylon) in service again. Short shut down overhead lines are sometimes found in the proximity of transformer stations, in order to have in case of malfunctions spare circuits, but a several kilometer long 110kV-overhead line existing for more than in a decade in not usable condition might be very unusual.









Branch pylon near Schleifenmühle, Gomaringen









Anchor pylon with interruption of current loops on the left side









Termination pylon of the facility 704 near substation Nehren. All conductors are grounded via the pylon!



The facility 9461

The facility 9461 is a shut down 110kV-three phase AC powerline between Goeppingen and Hattenhofen. The plant 9461 was built in 1920, in order to supply a pumping plant of the federal state water supply in Niederstotzingen with electricity. In 1992 this line was shut down and also partially dismantled, after the 110kV-substation Goeppingen-South was tied up to the newly built 380kV/110kV-substation Buenzwangen by a new 110kV-line. However the plant 9461 is planned to be taken again in service, whereby it is planned to be installed on new pylons carrying as well the circuits of the traction current line between Plochingen and Amstetten. The plant 9461 is not only unusual by the circumstance that it is since more then a decade shut-down and that it cannot be taken without changes at the pylons in service again. It is also remarkable by some very unusual pylon constructions.









Unconventional construction of a pylon of the facility 9461 near Göppingen









End of facility 9461


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

What? You've started not one, but TWO threads about power lines!
MAN, you need to get out more.


----------

